# Insuring rabbits



## paulineh (2 December 2014)

I'm hopefully taking on a couple of rabbits that have been rescued. I have had rabbits in the past but I'm now looking at insuring them. 

Which insurance companies do people use.


----------



## Maesfen (2 December 2014)

Won't insurance cost far more than they are worth whether they be pets or not and are they not the sort that insurance firms would want to know everything about healthwise which as rescues, you'd be hard pushed to supply?  I honestly wouldn't have thought it was worth it for something like a rabbit unless it had world class pedigree you'd be hoping to profit by.
That's not meant to be offensive BTW, just realistic so please don't take offence.


----------



## FubsyMog (2 December 2014)

Maesfen said:



			Won't insurance cost far more than they are worth whether they be pets or not and are they not the sort that insurance firms would want to know everything about healthwise which as rescues, you'd be hard pushed to supply?  .
		
Click to expand...

Neither of my cats have any monetary value whatsoever, but both are insured - and glad of it as the older one was hit by a car two years ago and required quite a bit of vet treatment. That one was also a rescue, the provenance and history of which was completely unknown - she was found abandoned in a house when the owners moved. Age indeterminate but at least 10 now, probably older.

The kitten is a farm kitten, semi-feral mother, father unknown.

 The only medical history the insurance company has from me is anything that's happened whilst in my care. 

They are insured with Churchill, who I think also insure rabbits. They've paid out with no trouble thus far. Actually I thikn most of the biggish companies do, going by leaflets in the vet's. Pet insurance isn't just to protect your financial assests in terms of the value of the animal, it's to protect your 'emotional assests' , if you will, in the event of treatment being needed. If one feels the pet is easily replaced, I wouldn't insure.If not, insure.


----------



## Jay89 (2 December 2014)

I know pet plan insure rabbits!


----------



## Meems (2 December 2014)

I may be very wrong, but can't think of any expensive treatment they would require that would necessitate them being insured?  Although I'm guessing the premium would be around £5 a month.


----------



## webble (2 December 2014)

Meems said:



			I may be very wrong, but can't think of any expensive treatment they would require that would necessitate them being insured?  Although I'm guessing the premium would be around £5 a month.
		
Click to expand...

I can think of LOADS of rabbits that have run up vets bills into thousands of pounds.

Maesfen I find it sad that you would judge a pet and whether it has its medical needs treated by its monetry value

paulineh well done for taking on rescue rabbits there are so many looking for homes and of course they will come vaccs and neutered if it is a good rescue


----------



## twiggy2 (2 December 2014)

gut stasis can be expensive to treat as can tooth abcess's and fly strike, they can be one of the more expensive small animals to treat, tumours and worms in the brain can also be expensive it is a really good idea to insure them. insurance companies only want 'known' history so any you or the rescue have you cannot provide what you do not have.  I have dealt with a case of 2 rabbits that had lived together with no problems until they were 14 weeks old the the owner went to feed them to find they had fought badly, one of them needed surgery to suture a large leg wound (£££) the wound got infected (£££) then the rabbit would not eat and had gut stasis (stress £££) then he suffered a blocked bladder (stress£££) the final bill was just over £1200-the treatment from start to finish lasted just shy of 5 months and because the rabbit would perk up the go down hill over and over again the owner and the vets did not want to give upon him-this was 3.5yrs ago now and the rabbit has been fine since and it was all set off by the 2 rabbits fighting.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (2 December 2014)

they make charming pets when given the chance, well worth insuring IMO (my cats insured and he's worth nothing, actually my pony's insurance cost more pa than he did too  )


----------



## Meems (2 December 2014)

twiggy2 said:



			gut stasis can be expensive to treat as can tooth abcess's and fly strike, they can be one of the more expensive small animals to treat, tumours and worms in the brain can also be expensive it is a really good idea to insure them.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the clarification, I really had no idea.  Good luck with your new additions OP.


----------



## shadeofshyness (5 December 2014)

If they cost half as much as guinea pigs to treat then insurance is well worth it. Petplan maybe?


----------



## catxx (10 December 2014)

Meems said:



			I may be very wrong, but can't think of any expensive treatment they would require that would necessitate them being insured?  Although I'm guessing the premium would be around £5 a month.
		
Click to expand...

This month so far the rabbit rescue I volunteer for have had at least two operations on rabbits costing over £700 each. They are not cheap pets!

My pair of rescue bunnies are insured with Pet Plan. I hope I never have to use it.


----------

